# Spouts of aggression... what gives?!



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Stress, probably. And possibly him being too young to know how to deal with a baby pup.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Love 4 My Golden Seger said:


> What's causing this?


They're dogs.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

It's hard to tell without seeing it but sometimes the older dog is just drawing a boundary and it can sound bad but if there's no damage being done it could just be a warning to the puppy to knock it off. When Rukie was a puppy we had an older Bichon who did enjoy playing with him but a few times when he was too rough she would go after him with snarling and growling. It sounded and looked scary and he was backing off in a hurry but she never drew blood. When he learned to always be gentle with her it quit happening.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Adult dogs will correct a puppy, most of the time it is just noise. Typically you let them work it out between them unless the puppy is injured, then you have to start intervening.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I was also just thinking that it just sounds like they are sorting out bounadries, but again, hard to know for sure without seeing them.


----------

